# How should we prep for the nuclear fallout from Japan?



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Forgive me, but I'm unclear as to the best way to prepare for the fallout from Japan. I'm 'in the zone' in the map that Basey posted on another thread, and I'd like to do whatever we can to take care of ourselves. 

What is the best way, in layman's terms, to prep for this? What should be expect?

Thanks!


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm on the west coast. I'll get hit first if it happens @[email protected]
We already had a mini tsunami from the earthquake. It wrecked a few piers and toppled boats.

We just had a unexpected wind storm today. We had an inch of rain and 71MPH winds. We've had a few toppled over trees but everything is okay.

I just bought potassium iodine pills for the radiation if SHTF.
I'm preparing to hunker down for awhile if needed. Wish I had a radiation detector that I was looking at online a week ago!!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I just bought potassium iodine pills for the radiation if SHTF.
> I'm preparing to hunker down for awhile if needed. Wish I had a radiation detector that I was looking at online a week ago!!


When should someone start taking the potassium iodine pills? How much? I wish you had that radiation detector, too! With your location, that would be important. Then again, it would be important in any location. How else would we know there's radiation? That's what concerns me - we won't see it and know it's here.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

As long as the net stays up Radiation Network
it auto updates


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I found this on KI4U's company website while looking for Iodine pills. The company is already having a heck of a time keeping up on the orders for iodine pills so I suggest you get yours as soon as possible. I looked at other sites for KI tablets and they seem to be selling out everywhere. 

I don't know if this will help you at all but it's a .pdf how to guide. WHAT TO DO IF A NUCLEAR DISASTER IS IMMINENT!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know if this guy knows what he is talking about but 
Why I am not worried about Japan's nuclear reactors. | Morgsatlarge - blogorific.
maybe there is little to worry about


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Dr Josef Oehmen does seem to know how to explain the situation very well. I was able to verify that he is a research scientist with MIT but other than that I haven't been able to find any other credentials for him (tho I admit it was a very quick search). just fyi


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Don't worry, the govt. will take care of us....yeah, right huh? That is part of planning for an emergency. While I am far from prepared I do have some potassium Iodide (Ki) on hand.

A couple of weeks ago I was checking some of my prep items and found my potassium Iodide (K1) I contacted the company,( Potassium Iodide Pill Source with RADSticker, NukAlert, FEMA Radiation Meters, MRE's, fallout shelters, etc. ) from where I bought it and the fella answering the phone assured me that the product was still good for a few more years if it has been properly stored.

So, I while have planned ahead for most things...however, I can guarantee you that I am still not totally prepared; especially without my hubby to partner with me on this.

I see the damage in Japan with a heavy heart; that could be any city along the west coast. How does one prepare for something like that when you live along the coast line and even inland? I'm so saddened about the loss of lives and the tragedy of the event. That could be our country.


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

I was on Survival Blog site and there are 2 sites that sell "Anti-Nuke" pills (KI4U and KI03) KI03's site is saying KI4U's pills cause cancer in lab rats and if you send them a picture of the product and $11.95 they'll send you a bottle of KI03. I suppose they both work, just don't know what's safe...
KIO3 - FAQ


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

potassium-iodate tablets here or you could just buy a bottle of concentrated iodine at a drug store or walmarts and paint a couple inches on your body somewhere out of sight as it won't go away for a while, kids and infants need less, how much, i'm not sure. your body will take in what it needs.

Potassium Iodate Tablets


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

i don't know if you read what was said on survival blog, but I also talked to an expert and were don't really have anything to worry about with nuclear fallout here. If you are really worried, get a radiation detector and check daily.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

HardenedPrepper said:


> I was on Survival Blog site and there are 2 sites that sell "Anti-Nuke" pills (KI4U and KI03) KI03's site is saying KI4U's pills cause cancer in lab rats and if you send them a picture of the product and $11.95 they'll send you a bottle of KI03. I suppose they both work, just don't know what's safe...
> KIO3 - FAQ


*KI4U is out of stock on the pills*, they have the liquid in vials.

Berkley Water Filters site claims to have them in stock... I just ordered a bottle of pills from them and a vial of liquid from KI4U to replace the outdated Potassium Iodate in my bunker.

@ Herbalpagan... yeah, I don't trust my Gummint either... even though I'm a volunteer FEMA trained radiation monitoring tech...

2 months ago, I bought 4 new Geiger counters, and a dozen dosimeters with charger on E-bay, different ranges to handle mild, medium and heavy radiation.

It's going to rain here tomorrow, so I'm catching some in a beaker and measure it. I'm way up in Maine. Repeating this for a while just for the hell of it.

*Anybody with a Geiger counter (CDV700 or similar sensitivity) out west that can do it too?*

Thnaks, - BC


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds like you are our resident expert Basey. Keep us posted. You need to change coasts to give us advanced warning. Start digging up that seabox.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I was just looking online for Iosat for a friend that doesn't have any. Most everyplace I looked said "Out of Stock". Of the places that did "appear" to have it, there was normally some fine print on the page that said they'll get it to you... eventually. In general, they said it'll be a couple weeks minimum.

My friend just learned a valuable lesson. Getting goods after a disaster (be it real or perceived) isn't likely... I have enough for his family and mine so he's OK for now.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!

I was just on e-bay and the 14-day package was up to $99?!?!?!??!

It's now listed as "Out of Stock", but here's a link.
Amazon.com: losat Potassium Iodide | FDA approved | 14 130mg tablets: Health & Personal Care

In the reviews, someone posted something about their $100 price and their gouging.

BTW, there was another seller with the same price...


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Radiation and Geiger counters are a hobby and passion. I would highly recommend going on E-bay and purchasing one, while you can. They are usually a little more, but try and get one that's been calibrated in the last year.

The older cheaper Civil Defense (before 1964) ones use a headset and plug in to hear the counts. The headset is supplied with the unit. 

If you want to spend the money, ($500) you can get a small digital one like The Inspector Alert. I love this unit, it has a lot bells and whistles, though pricey. 

I'm sure some already know, your thyroid is like a sponge to iodine. Taking the pills saturates your thyroid, so it is less able to absorb the radioactive iodine present in fallout.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> I found this on KI4U's company website while looking for Iodine pills. The company is already having a heck of a time keeping up on the orders for iodine pills so I suggest you get yours as soon as possible. I looked at other sites for KI tablets and they seem to be selling out everywhere.
> 
> I don't know if this will help you at all but it's a .pdf how to guide. WHAT TO DO IF A NUCLEAR DISASTER IS IMMINENT!


I found them at Country Living Store Saturday. They've been on my To Get list for months, just got pushed down the list every week.

http://countrylivinggrainmills.com/index.php?action=store&section=misc&item=potassium

$23.95 shipping and tablet cost(90 tablets)...and I did search before I purchased...many companies are much higher.

From ask.com:
Keep a bottle of iodine or iodine tablets in your emergency kit. ... The difference is that you need slightly more of K103 than K1. ... How long is the shelf life of potassium iodide?; Potassium Iodide is inherently stable. If kept dry in an unopened container at room temperature, it can be expected to last indefinitely.

Adults - 2 Tablets per day, Children 3-12 yrs - 1 Tablet, 1 month to three years - 1/2 tb, Newborn to 1 month - 1/4 tb.one...

however, one site instructions read one tablet for 10 days, no more-- and the vial comes with 20 tablets in each for two persons..hmmmmm.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

14 pills for $10.95 at Emergency Essentials... I've got 6 weeks for each of us even tho my salt intake is SO high I might not need to take any myself...

Iosat Potassium IodideTablets

probably sold out/back ordered by now too 

http://www.nukepills.com/docs/Iosat_Consumer_Package_Insert.pdf


----------



## eclairez (Mar 14, 2011)

Thats a big difference in dosage!!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sure it's too late to shop on ebay. Should have done that last Thursday.

You can't just give out doses by the number of pills unless every company in the world makes exactly the same size pill. You need to give doses in mg. There are plenty of sites that have info:
Dr. David Brownstein - Holistic Family Medicine
from wiki:
Recommended Dosage for Radiological Emergencies involving radioactive iodine[21]
Age	KI in mg
Over 12 years old	130
3 - 12 years old	65
1 - 36 months old	32
< 1 month old	16


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I ordered from here about 8:15 AM and got an order number, I just checked their site and they are out of stock now.

Potassium Iodate Tablets


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Also you need to take the pills before the fallout arrives, not when it's already here. Makes it a little tricky.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Japanese with radiation isolated


----------



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

*KI03 Anti-Radiation Tabs 60 , 170mg Tabs $30.00 Shipped*

http://http://www.shop.cjlenterprize.com/KI03-Anti-Radiation-Tablets-FREE-SHIPPING-117596.htm

They sold through there first batch and have a gross hitting next wed and will ship that day.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

nj_m715 said:


> I'm sure it's too late to shop on ebay. Should have done that last Thursday.
> 
> You can't just give out doses by the number of pills unless every company in the world makes exactly the same size pill. You need to give doses in mg. There are plenty of sites that have info:
> Dr. David Brownstein - Holistic Family Medicine
> ...


all of the major manufacturer pills I've seen come in 130mg, which is almost 1000x the USDA RDA under "normal" conditions which is such an overdose that taking 1000x or 4000x probably doesn't have any noticably different effect


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not all of 'em. I've found some in the 60-65 area and these too:
ach VCapsule Contains 
iodine (potassium iodide) 225 mcg. 
(hypo-allergenic plant fiber added to complete capsule volume requirement) 

I'm just saying using a term like take 2 pills w/o giving the strength is like saying put 2 can of oil in your car. Are we talking about pints, gallons or drums? It could be a big difference. 

I thought I bought a bottle first thing Sat. morning, but just found out the seller listed stock that they didn't have. I found some listed local so I hope it's in stock. I'm too worried. We are far enough away, but I'd like to have some anyway. Piece of mind sort of thing. I do have a few bottles of first aid wound care iodine. It's a "better than nothing" thing, but it can be painted on the skin and absorbed into the body. Since the 3rd reactor just blew, things are only getting worse.


----------



## silversam (Apr 25, 2010)

*Anti- Radiation Tabs*

One thing a person needs to do is talk to your physcian before taking. Only take if a nuclear threat is iminant. Know your body. There are people who cannot take these. Know if you are one. Do not panic buy. They are selling on Ebay for $100.00 to $1,000.00 a bottle. That is so wrong on so many levels.

Dont think what happens in Japan will not effect us. It will. Read, read, listen. Inform yourself. Some people will down play this. If you listen to bad advice it can kill you. Inform your self.

60 KI03 Tabs, $30.00 a bottle. 170 mgs per tab. They are shipping next week.

CJL Enterprize

They have 127 bottles left to sell. According to there counter as of about 10 minutes ago.

Who ever you buy these from. Dont be taken advantage of.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a member on the CDV700CLUB, and one of the members there just posted this map of projected fallout.
I haven't verified it's authenticity.

http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/images/2011/Mar/Nuclear-fallout-map.jpg


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Talked to a local retailer in disaster supplies this morning. They have a website and sell a wide variety of disaster supplies to include Potasium Iodide pills. He told me that they sold out completely on Saturday. When I asked him if these were local folks buying up the Potasium Iodide, he stated that he could not devulge any information on their customer base.

Now picture this. The eartquake occured in the wee hours on Saturday morning (US) and immediate news coverage made no mention of radiation leaks. If the US government were to buy out stocks for disaster supply companies, chances are they would force the business to sign a confidenciality agreement. This would prevent suppliers from deluging their customer base.

We lucked out and found some potasium Iodide pills at a small heath food store in a little town. All other health food stores are completely sold out. The pills we got were only 32.5mg, but at least we have an initial emergency supply.

I just got off the phone with my brother in a large city in Florida and he went into a large health food store near his house. We were on the phone when he asked the clerk about the pills. She stated they were out and would not be able to get any in the immediate future.

If you haven't gotten your Potasium Iodide yet, consider checking your smaller health food stores yet.

It is highly pobable that this radition leak is much larger than anyone is reporting and our government has full knowledge of it. Just think back to the early days of the BP spill and how our government covered up the leakage and still continue to cover up the use of the dispersants.

By the way--watch the asian stock markets Real close in the next few days.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Potassium Iodine*

I bought mine right after 911. I'll bet they are hard to get now !


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

dahur said:


> I'm a member on the CDV700CLUB, and one of the members there just posted this map of projected fallout.
> I haven't verified it's authenticity.
> 
> http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/images/2011/Mar/Nuclear-fallout-map.jpg


Ths map is a fake and is completely wrong about the danger as well.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I know don't about completely wrong, but it seems to assume a lot, like the amount and type of radiation and contaminated debris/dust, how high it gets into the air, wind direction, wind speed... ok maybe it IS fake, but atleast they show it moving with the jet stream.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

That ARS map is not official, but it does present a "radiation plume" scenario potential... not 100% hoax. The values are total BS - way WAY too high, but the thinking behind it is a standard Civil Defense plotting method.

Here is a "dated one-week" tracking map computer model of Cesium 137 coming across to the U.S. that is much more realistic:


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

nj_m715 said:


> I know don't about completely wrong, but it seems to assume a lot, like the amount and type of radiation and contaminated debris/dust, how high it gets into the air, wind direction, wind speed... ok maybe it IS fake, but atleast they show it moving with the jet stream.


I had read the Snopes report, and decided to post it anyways. Snopes says the Australian Radiation Services denies they put that map out. They didn't say it has no substance. The rest of Snopes details from various sources "highly unlikely". "small chance" "very low likelihood"
However not too much there about "no chance" "not going to happen", etc.
I understand perfectly the chance of runs on stores, and supplies if something like this were confirmed. Even if it is false, and it may very well be, it still should open up ones eyes, and mind to the possibilities. And maybe prepare yourself for the unlikely event it does happen one day.

I had looked at the map report as a "possible projection" if the winds carried the fallout eastward, not a realtime event.


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not doing anything beyond what I already do. We have the Pilgrim plant here in MA but I live further west. If anything happened to that plant then I shelter in place.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I would shelter in place until the rads go down. Other than that, no worries. eep:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi; this morning a blog reported a volcano watch in Cal. and 10 quakes in Nevada, Alaska, and Idaho...relatively small I'm sure.
At this point??? I'd be watching for quakes in all states.

Just sharing.


----------



## Lolajack (Feb 26, 2011)

JayJay, we have our own monitoring system here in MA and you'd be amazed at the level of mini-quakes all over New England as well as the predicted level of possible quakes.

Just found out that in 1994 Hardwick(a town a few miles away from mine) had a 3.5 quake. Who'd have thought?


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

*A few facts and opinions...*

Facts:

1) Do not take Ki until radioactivity is about to hit your area!!!!
2) Consult a pediatrician before administering any Ki to children or infants!!!!
3) Best to consult a physician before taking any Ki irt adults as well.
4) Ki protects the thyroid from Iodine radiation ONLY. It won't help protect any other organ and it won't protect the Thyroid from any other type of radiation.
5) I have not seen any indications of radioactivity levels above the normal background radioactive levels in the USA.
6) If you seal up your home, remember that you breath in air and exhale CO2. You have to be able to bring filtered air into the home and you have to expel CO2 from your home. (Google: Nuclear War Survival Skills). NWSS will tell you how to do that and more, such as, how to build a Kearney Fallout Meter, etc.

Opinions:
1) Bruce Beach (ARK II Project) doesn't believe that any radiation will make it to the USA from across the Pacific Ocean.
2) I, myself, am not in total agreement with Bruce, but I bow to his expertise in these matters as he is way more qualified than I.
3) Monitor those websites that are showing geiger counters around the US. (www.radiationmonitor.com) and keep a log so you can see if the radiation detected is significant or in keeping with normal background radiation levels. When the Geiger counters reach 130 counts per minute (cpm) then it is time for Ki and sealing up the home.


----------



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

wildman800 said:


> Facts:
> 
> 1) Do not take Ki until radioactivity is about to hit your area!!!!
> 2) Consult a pediatrician before administering any Ki to children or infants!!!!
> ...


Good advice.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I guess this is a reminder to us that the time to prep is before stuff like this happens. I'm not being smug in saying that. We don't have any of the potatssium you all have been talking about, so it's not like I'm all prepared like I should be. It's a good wake-up call. We do have a dosimeter, though, so even though we can't treat it, we'll know how much radiation we're being exposed to!

I haven't felt any of the earthquakes here in Nevada. Doesn't mean much. The mines nearby are always setting off explosives, and Nellis airforce base blows stuff up out on their bombing range west of us...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I know that I have some and can probably get more as there is not a huge amount of folks who make their own sushi here and the store is full of it--but Nori paper, that dark green/greenish black paper that is wrapped around rice and fish and veggies in a Cali roll is seaweed-full of protein and Iodine-the Japanese eat tons of seaweeds of many kinds and fermented soybean paste called Miso- between the two they are really good for radiation-the rescue people back when the bombs were dropped on Nagasaki and Hiroshima lived on Kombu and miso broth and had much less problems with radiation than those in the rescue that did not. Might not help but then again it might. I eat quite a bit of nori wrapped rice and veggies as the iodine in the nori helps with my thyroid problems... sure it only has a little less iodine than salt does (the added kind) it does seem to be absorbed easily by your body.
Plus I just crave it and will cut it into little squares and eat it like chips.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I know that I have some and can probably get more as there is not a huge amount of folks who make their own sushi here and the store is full of it--but Nori paper, that dark green/greenish black paper that is wrapped around rice and fish and veggies in a Cali roll is seaweed-full of protein and Iodine-the Japanese eat tons of seaweeds of many kinds and fermented soybean paste called Miso- between the two they are really good for radiation-the rescue people back when the bombs were dropped on Nagasaki and Hiroshima lived on Kombu and miso broth and had much less problems with radiation than those in the rescue that did not. Might not help but then again it might. I eat quite a bit of nori wrapped rice and veggies as the iodine in the nori helps with my thyroid problems... sure it only has a little less iodine than salt does (the added kind) it does seem to be absorbed easily by your body.
> Plus I just crave it and will cut it into little squares and eat it like chips.


Well alright! That just gives me more of an excuse to eat more sushi and miso soup. Yummy!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> I guess this is a reminder to us that the time to prep is before stuff like this happens. I'm not being smug in saying that. We don't have any of the potatssium you all have been talking about, so it's not like I'm all prepared like I should be. It's a good wake-up call. We do have a dosimeter, though, so even though we can't treat it, we'll know how much radiation we're being exposed to!
> 
> I haven't felt any of the earthquakes here in Nevada. Doesn't mean much. The mines nearby are always setting off explosives, and Nellis airforce base blows stuff up out on their bombing range west of us...


I agree with prepping for even these kind of events before they happen.
a few years ago i was compelled to purchase iodide pills and water purification tablets and few other things. my hubby and others thought i was funny and chocked it up to just a new hobby...survivalism. grrr
but they ain't laughing now! lol
i don't expect to need them just yet however i do live in MN where we have three nuke plants. so you never know.
but anyway, i feel rather vindicated. lol


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Good for you, 1halfcent! It's nice when things we buy in "good" times become useful and even essential! Even nicer to feel vindicated if someone else was skeptical of there ever being a need!


----------



## family (Mar 25, 2011)

Salekdarling, sometimes I have to wear a mask like you are wearing in your Avatar. I have been very chemically sensitive, so I'm wondering what special provisions a "canary" might establish in order to survive fallout. I've been doing alot of online research and talking to a few knowledgeable friends, so I have some thoughts on the subject, but what do you think?

Does anybody else know?

Thanks!


----------



## yingyang (Mar 28, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> As long as the net stays up Radiation Network
> it auto updates


Checked the link you provided...excellent resource!


----------



## Amse11 (Mar 31, 2011)

The news story here this morning is that radiation has been detected in our milk here locally in CA where I am. We are told it is perfectly safe to drink. Wouldn't the level have to be really high on the ground to get into milk given half life and all of RAdioavtive iodine? And what about the agriculture then?Just trying to understand all this.


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

I posted this on different forum. They are still trying to generate fear!!

Radiation Dose

Living near a nuclear power plant for a year .00000009 Sv 
Eating 1 banana .0000001 Sv
Living near a coal power plant .0000003 Sv
One arm x-ray .0000010 Sv
One day in Colorado or Utah (above Average) .0000012 Sv
*24 hours near (few km's) Fukushima on March 17th .0000035 Sv*
Dental X-ray .0000050 Sv
Background dose over one day for Average US citizen .0000100 Sv
Dose from Trans Continental Airline flight .0000400 Sv
Dose from living in a Stone or brick building for a year .0000700 Sv
*Dose from Three Mile Island, within 10 miles .0000800 Sv*
Dose from potassium in your body over a year .0003900 Sv 
*Max. 24 hour dose external to the Three Mile Island containment building .0010000 Sv*
*Highest Fukushima 24 dose on March 17th, 50 km away ("the cloud") .0036000 Sv*
Mammogram .0042000 Sv
Chest CT .0058000 Sv
Background dose over one Year for US citizen .0062000 Sv
Radiation worker one year limit .0500000 Sv
Lowest one year dose linked to cancer .1000000 Sv
Lowest dose causing radiation poisoning symptoms  .4000000 Sv
Severe radiation poisoning, some fatalities 2.0000000 Sv
Severe radiation poisoning, some might survive with quick treatment 4.0000000 Sv
Fatal!! 8.0000000 Sv

These numbers represent order of magnitude values. All actual numbers can vary, for example the Mammogram range is from .003000 to .004200 Sv and Yearly background .0062 to .0036 Sv depending on source.

Early on networks reported 8 times then 8000 time the normal radiation outside the plant with no reference. If you reference the normal 0.00000009 Sv , then that is 0.0000072 Sv and 0.000720 Sv. Both are below mammogram levels.

I do not know what they reported later I got fed up and quit watching, can we generate some fear!
100 rems = 1Sv

INL Oversight: Guide to Radiation Doses and Limits
INL Oversight: Radiation Dose Calculator
Frequently Asked Questions on Potassium Iodide (KI)
CDC Radiation Emergencies | Prussian Blue

I do not know what you have locally, but the last I heard was very small amounts of iodine-131 and zenon-133 have reached the US. But the levels are so low that they are not a problem.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I did not see this link posted. Lots of information on different hers and supliments.

Fighting Radiation Exposure - Naturally | Oasis Health & Wellness Blog


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*It is not likely*

It is not likely that radiation levels will ever reach the point where you will have to take potassium Iodine as a result of what has happened in Japan.

I would hold on to them and use them if and when there is an event here in the USA like a dirty bomb of a Nuck plant here that has a release.

:soapbox2:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Amse11 said:


> The news story here this morning is that radiation has been detected in our milk here locally in CA where I am. We are told it is perfectly safe to drink. Wouldn't the level have to be really high on the ground to get into milk given half life and all of RAdioavtive iodine? And what about the agriculture then?Just trying to understand all this.


The problem isn't the initial hit of radiation that we need to worry about (unless you are near ground-zero), it is the continued exposure to those low-levels of radiation that we need to worry about.

For children (in mommies belly to under the age of 5) - this is the critical growth time for them - radiation can cause all kinds of problems from "normal" things like weird rashes all the way to brain-disorders (ADD) and cancers. I have found reports that state that many children born in NorthAmerica around the time of Chernobyl have since been diagnosed with ADD / ADHD, cancers (reproductive / thyroid), etc by their early 20s. (*If you want to know more, look up GoogleSearch: Chernobyl, cancer, children and you will find studies done in both USSR/Russia and USA showing elevated rates of cancers and other problems that were virtually unheard-of previously*)

For children in their teens exposed to long-term low-levels of radiation, the problems would be greater chance of cancers that are not heriditary.

For most of us "old-folks" who have finished growing (basically, anyone over the age of 25) the low levels of radiation won't do much to us, might shorten our lives a bit, might get respritory-problems, might get cancers, might .... so, when the government says that low-levels aren't bad, they are right to a point - but - they don't tell the whole story and don't tell us what we should be doing to watch for the problems.


----------



## Butterbean (Apr 2, 2011)

*Japan Nuclear Severity Upgraded*

Just saw this from the Bloomberg Business Week website,

TOKYO

Japan's top government spokesman says Japanese regulators will soon announce a revision of the severity of the crisis at the tsunami-stricken Fukushima Dai-ichi nuclear plant, amid reports they will raise it to the highest level and on par with the 1986 Chernobyl disaster.

On Tuesday, Kyodo News agency and public broadcaster NHK both reported that Japan's nuclear safety agency had decided to raise the severity level of the crisis to 7 -- the highest level on the international scale.

Both reports quoted sources at the Nuclear and Industrial Safety Agency. NISA spokesman Minoru Oogoda declined to confirm the reports.

But Chief Cabinet Secretary Yukio Edano later told reporters that a formal announcement was coming "soon."


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Butterbean said:


> On Tuesday, Kyodo News agency and public broadcaster NHK both reported that Japan's nuclear safety agency had decided to raise the severity level of the crisis to 7 -- the highest level on the international scale.
> 
> Well, well, well! Our radio station has reported that it is in our water..here...in Georgia. Don't know how they can be so positive that it is from Japan, but they reporting that it is from Japan's leak.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Butterbean said:
> 
> 
> > Well, well, well! Our radio station has reported that it is in our water..here...in Georgia. Don't know how they can be so positive that it is from Japan, but they reporting that it is from Japan's leak.
> ...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

An article the Little Rock, AR paper yesterday stated that the milk in the Little Rock area has the most Iodine-131 from Japan of any area in the US. Most people think their milk come from local farms. Wrong, it is shipped from all over. I have a friend in the dairy business in West Plains, MO his milk is shipped to Hattiesburg, MS to be processed, from there I'm not sure where it goes. You just never know.


----------



## family (Mar 25, 2011)

*Radiation Remedies and milk*



Clarice said:


> An article the Little Rock, AR paper yesterday stated that the milk in the Little Rock area has the most Iodine-131 from Japan of any area in the US. Most people think their milk come from local farms. Wrong, it is shipped from all over. I have a friend in the dairy business in West Plains, MO his milk is shipped to Hattiesburg, MS to be processed, from there I'm not sure where it goes. You just never know.


I don't know how reliable the source is, but a friend of mine emailed me the other day about the milk situation. I'll quote her and send you the link she sent me: "There have been reports of radiation found in milk and water supplies in various parts of the country. (Fukushima radiation taints US milk supplies at levels 300% higher than EPA maximums) However, Oregon, thus far, is not one of those places." Apparently, if you go to the link above, you may find out more about milk. I haven't had a chance to check it out yet.

The good news (to keep focussed on) is what we can do for our health. Click on this link

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...&sig=AHIEtbQM5QW6-pyd68QDNfy49REoyeIbxQ&pli=1

If it doesn't open, let me know and I'll try to send the article in a different way.

Take Care... God bless!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

BillM said:


> It is not likely that radiation levels will ever reach the point where you will have to take potassium Iodine as a result of what has happened in Japan.
> 
> I would hold on to them and use them if and when there is an event here in the USA like a dirty bomb of a Nuck plant here that has a release.
> 
> :soapbox2:


From my investigation I agree. Those pills are for a disaster close. However, to me the long term effects of fallout raining down in the weather is very sneaky. It does build up. I just ordered bladderwack (a seaweed) that is more helpful than kelp in providing idoine to the thyroid naturally. You can paint regular iodine on the bottom of your foot everyday (about and inch). If your nose starts to run clear and drippy you're getting too much. Just back off and it washes out of the body.

The other thing I just ordered was zeolite powder to take internally. I knew about this stuff 20 years ago and forgot about it. It will adsorb radiation, toxic substances and heavy metals as well as other nasties and not take good stuff out of the body. http://http://www.hankszeolite.com/ This is where I got it. There are other things I'm dealing with that zeolite will help even if the radiation fallout isn't harmful as some claim. You can give it to your animals, put it in the garden, water etc.

Folks, I monitor this situation every day via 



 and the info is totally reliable. This situation isn't good. I've gotten powdered milk for necessary use (pre Japan incident) and my husband who is the big milk drinker here quit drinking it. Those pregnant, have infants and small children should pay particular attention to what's going on. Not in fear--wisdom.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks cybergranny - that's a lot of good info.


----------



## adaptivesurvivordotcom (Apr 15, 2011)

*Military*

You could join the military, and get yourself and any family assigned overseas in somewhere like Germany until everything passes. If only it was that easy. But if anything went wrong, at least you know they would pay for you to go on vacation while it was being fixed!:nuts:


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry to dredge this up, but some people need to know what information is practical and what is sensationalist.

I'm a former navy nuke that served 10 years aboard submarines before retiring. Much of my time was spent in the engine room adjacent to the reactor compartment. Our control rooms were just a few feet from the walls that separated us from the reactor core and associated primary coolant equipment. We didn't have the luxury of being able to control the reactors from totally separate buildings.

Many people rant that potassium iodide is worthless because it's only useful against the buildup of I131 and there are so many other nuclides present that it's like taking vitamin C for the plague.

No reputable source is stating that it protects against radiation in general. What it does is saturate the thyroid which has a tendency to absorb as much free iodine as it can. Your thyroid doesn't know the difference in the radioactie versions and the one version that's not radioactive (127 I believe). If your thyroid is already full, the radioactive iodine doesn't hae a place to collect and is eliminated just as other things are. If it's allowed to collect in the thyroid, it does much damage due to it's B- decay method (that's Beta decay. I don't feel like looking up the symbol). It's highly charged and does a lot of damage to the body tissue but only penetrated a couple of millimeters. Basically it can destroy your thyroid but not much else.

Anything that results from a hypothyroidism can be brought on by iodine radiation poisoning.

The doc on the submarine had these to pass out in the event of "specific" accidents. If some other types of accidents were to happen, the iodine wouldn't be of any help and would cause more damage.

I also live a few miles from a civilian nuke plant. Our health dept. gives us a limited supply since we live within a 10 mile radius. They only give us about 3 each because it's not to allow you to stay there, it's to help protect you while you evacuate.


Now on to the sensationalist stuff. Iodine 131 has a half life of 8 days meaning that after 8 days only half of what had been discharged initially was there. Of course a continuous discharge is more difficult to estimate especially with the lack of credible information from the japanese.

How much time does it take for a weather system to cross the pacific ocean? I don't have exact numbers, but I'd expect around 2 weeks or about 2 half lives. So now the amount of I131 is 1/4 the amount that started the journey. 

I don't think anyone expects the iodine to settle in an area roughly the size of fukishima. There would have been a lot of mixing with the general atmosphere which would dilute the concentration on a grand scale. This would further spread out the affected areas, but eliminate or minimize any "hotspots" . I'm sure much ended up in the sea anyway and just like the Navy said "the solution to pollution is dilution". 

It's not surprising that there was some increase in levels seen in this country, what else would any one expect, but what's the limit to where the increase in the chance of cancer is 1 in 25000? Not that any increase is good, but at some point it becomes insignificant.

I'm not knocking the pills at all. I've had some since moving here years ago, but it's because there's a nuke plant nearby. I never considered using the pills because of Fukishima. There were probably people in the US that did start taking them and I hope they didn't do much damage to themselves out of fear.


And for clarification, I131 is produced in nuclear reactors that undergo thermal fisson (slow absorption of neutrons). It's not a significant product formed by nuclear weapons that utilize fast fission (high energy neutrons like balls on a pool table) to set off a fusion reaction. These pills are virtually useless in an event such as a nuclear blast.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

labotomi said:


> Sorry to dredge this up, but some people need to know what information is practical and what is sensationalist.
> 
> I'm a former navy nuke that served 10 years aboard submarines before retiring. Much of my time was spent in the engine room adjacent to the reactor compartment. Our control rooms were just a few feet from the walls that separated us from the reactor core and associated primary coolant equipment. We didn't have the luxury of being able to control the reactors from totally separate buildings.
> 
> ...


 Well then so much for rubbing the tinctured iodine on the stomach
I guess the best bet if you have to stay in place is putting as much matter between you and the outside air is best you can do?Too bad we did'nt think of that and other reasons to NOT put windows in every room including the bathroom.We did'nt know the dangers ahead.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Well then so much for rubbing the tinctured iodine on the stomach
> I guess the best bet if you have to stay in place is putting as much matter between you and the outside air is best you can do?Too bad we did'nt think of that and other reasons to NOT put windows in every room including the bathroom.We did'nt know the dangers ahead.


Those windows will stop beta radiation from iodine 131. It doesn't penetrate far. The trick is to keep the particles out of your house if possible, but don't be worried unless you're near an operating power plant.

Beta radiation is one of the least penetrating a few mm of aluminum or a couple of inches of wood. Alpha particles are stopped by the dead layer of skin on our bodies so as long as we dont ingest the particles we're good. Gamma radiation is far penetrating but does less damage than the other two. 90% will be blocked by 2 in of lead or 4 in of steel or 24 in of water or plastic poly type material.

I'm not sure what you're prepping for and I'm no expert. I've just been around enough to remember some key facts.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

labotomi said:


> Those windows will stop beta radiation from iodine 131. It doesn't penetrate far. The trick is to keep the particles out of your house if possible, but don't be worried unless you're near an operating power plant.
> 
> Beta radiation is one of the least penetrating a few mm of aluminum or a couple of inches of wood. Alpha particles are stopped by the dead layer of skin on our bodies so as long as we dont ingest the particles we're good. Gamma radiation is far penetrating but does less damage than the other two. 90% will be blocked by 2 in of lead or 4 in of steel or 24 in of water or plastic poly type material.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're prepping for and I'm no expert. I've just been around enough to remember some key facts.


 Not really prepping for nukes,but I did read some on it awhile ago.We have a weapons grade plant not too far from here or we did,I heard they closed it,but not sure.I think its over 100 miles though,but as crow flys closer.


----------

